# كوبلن 128



## kingmemo (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي عربيه 128 وانا ماشي بيها سمعت صوت رهيب والناس قالتلي ده صوت الصليبه بتاعه الكوبلن وبعد شويه العربيه اشتغلت عادي بس الموضوع ده اتكرر عده مرات
ارجو الافاده


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يناير 2011)

نرجو عرض العربة على ورشة صيانة حتى يتم التاكد ان التلف او الصوت بالصليب ثم تغييره اذا لزم الامر


----------



## kingmemo (15 يناير 2011)

انا فعلا رحت للميكانيكي بس هو قالي انا لازم اسمع الصوت


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 يناير 2011)

kingmemo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي عربيه 128 وانا ماشي بيها سمعت صوت رهيب والناس قالتلي ده صوت الصليبه بتاعه الكوبلن وبعد شويه العربيه اشتغلت عادي بس الموضوع ده اتكرر عده مرات
> ارجو الافاده


اخي الكريم هل تسمع الصوت في حالة ادارة عجلة القيادة في المنحنيات الشديدة ام ان ذلك في حالة القيادة المستقيمة ؟
وعلي كل حال اذا كان الصوت بالشكل الذي وصفته (رهيب) فكلام الميكانيكي غير صحيح في جميع الاحوال.


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (17 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]اولا ياريس سيبك من العربية دي ماتخافش انا بهزر معاك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
الاول ماهو الكوبلن الكوبلن ده ياسيدي يقع علي عاتقه نقل الحركة من صندوق التروس المتصل بالمحرك الي عجل السيارة الامامي وكما نعلم جميعا فان عجل السيارة الامامي يغير اتجاهه باستمرار اثناء السير وقد كان هذا في الماضي شبه مستحيل الي ان قامت شركة ستروين الفرنسية الي انتاج اول سيارة تسير بالدفع الامامي باستخدام الكبالن .
والحركة ياريس بتنتقل داخل الكوبلن بين جزئين متصلين معا عن طريق البلي الذي يتحرك في تجويف بينهما وعندما نسمع صوت الطقطقة المعتادة عند تلف الكوبلن (ده زي الصوت اللي انت سمعته) فان هذا الصوت يعتبر مرحلة ماقبل الكسر وليس الكسر نفسه .





والحقيقة ان الذي يحدث هو ظهور تجويف بالمجري الذي يتحرك فيه البلي باحد جزئي الكوبلن حيث عندما تتحرك البليه في المجري الخاص بها تقابل في طريقها هذا التجويف البسيط الذي هو عبارة عن مطب بسيط بالمجري الذي تمر به البلية لتنزل به ثم تصعد مرة اخري ونتيجة هذه الحركة الغير سليمة للبلي نسمع صوت الطقطقة المعروف وعادة يحدث الصوت عند التفاف عجل السيارة فقط حيث لايتاثر البلي تقريبا بحركة السيارة للامام 
ولهذا يعتبر الكوبلن لم ينكسر بعد ولكن حدث خلل في الحركة الميكانيكية بداخله ادت لظهور هذا الصوت اولا واذا تم اهماله كثيرا سيصل الامر لتفتيت البلي نفسه او الحلقه التي تحكمه بسبب ازدياد عمق التجويف الذي يمر به البلي اثناء الحركة .
والسبب ياريس في ظهور التجويف ده في مجري البلي 
1 - الامركة بالسيارة او اسلوب النخع الشائع في القيادة والذي يؤدي ال حدوث خلوص داخل الكوبلن ينتج عنه طرق شديد للبلي بالمجري 
2- تلف كوتشينه الكوبلن وتسرب الشحم منه وهذا يعتبر من اخطر العوامل التي تؤدي لتلفه لان ذلك يؤدي الي خشونة في الحركة مماينتج عنه تاكل شديد في المجري الذي تمر به البلي 
3 - ردائه خامة الكوبلن وسوء نوعيته
لذلك انصحك عدم اصلاح الكوبلن في حالة تلفه ومن الافضل تغييره بنوع معتمد وموثوق فيه وكذلك ايضا مراعاة جودة الكوتشه التي يتم تركيبها عليه
وماتقلقش ياسيدي ان شاء الله العربية تتصلح وتبقي زي الفل 
[/FONT]


----------



## احمد القطاوي (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك طب لو فيه صوت ونة متقطعة اثناء 
كان الميكانيكي قالي من فترة ان البيلة عايزة تتغير 
وبرضو فيه صوت الطقطة العالية عند الرجوع للخلف عند الاقصس الشمال


----------

